# Need help with LG C7 4K OLED TV's HDMI deep color



## avatar_raq (Aug 30, 2017)

Hello everyone. 

I just bought an LG C7 OLED TV and connected it to my GTX 1080 by a 5 meters long HDMI cable that I used for the last few years. The issue is whenever I activate LG's HDMI deep color setting, the picture goes dark and the display is no longer detected in nVidia's control panel, unless I choose 4.2.0 and 8 bit prior to enabling this option on the TV. 
What is wrong? Is the cable to blame? Do I need to buy an HDMI 2.0a cable to enjoy 4K 60hz 4:4:4 10 or 12 bit? Can I enable all of these settings then?


----------



## avatar_raq (Aug 31, 2017)

Anyone??


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 31, 2017)

avatar_raq said:


> Anyone??



Not many people have these 4K toys I guess...


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 31, 2017)

Might very well be the cable, I tried connecting my 4K screen with a good quality HDMI cable and it would only do 30Hz, even though it claims to be 4K compatible... Not sure about TV's though, might be worth calling LG's support, but I doubt they'll be of much help, as most people don't connect graphics cards to their TV after all...


----------



## dvojinov (Sep 1, 2017)

Hard to tell I have 60" LG ULTRA HD 4K TV 60UF850V bought the most expensive MONSTER 4K ultra cable and still cant get 60hz on 4K only 30 , 1080P does give 60Hz ,however I can use the ULTRA color setting and the cable is 2m long .

hmmm I just researched a little bit , I dont know why I didnt do it before however Im not able to see if this works as Im away from home for few months , try to disable picture UPSCALER in the picture Advanced option or search for similar option .


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 1, 2017)

Signal degradation over a cable of about 15 feet...


----------



## avatar_raq (Sep 2, 2017)

I changed the cable and now it works with deep color and 4K 60hz 4:4:4 8 bit but I have the tv going dark for few seconds every now and then.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 2, 2017)

Could be an iffy tv, if its a smart tv check for firmware updates


----------



## avatar_raq (Sep 2, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> Could be an iffy tv, if its a smart tv check for firmware updates


Already updated it to the latest.


----------



## dvojinov (Sep 2, 2017)

nothing like that on my TV I mean this blackouts  on any resolution form full HD to 4K and the TV does go 4096 × 2160 30hz


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 2, 2017)

Could be the tv or bad power from theoutlets


----------



## dvojinov (Sep 2, 2017)

this is the cable I use
https://www.monsterproducts.com/Ultra_HD_Platinum_Ultra_High_Speed_HDMI_with_Ethernet

and is connected to my media PC however I use the build in Intel HD 530 from I 5 6600K as it is only for media maybe that's the reason or limitation in my case why I cant get higher refresh rates but other then that it works perfectly fine .


----------

